# Videos ruckeln beim 2. Monitor wenn ich WoW spiele.



## Horstinator90 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte da mal ne frage woran kann das liegen das Youtube Videos und andere Filme das Ruckeln anfangen wenn ich wow (fensterVollbild) spiele und nebenbei noch Youtube schaue. Habe 2x AOC 2475W1 mit Full HD. Früher hatte ich das nicht mit der AMD Grafikkarte. Aber jetzt mit der GTX 970 ist es nur am Ruckeln. Ich hoffe das ich es im Griff kriege. 

Was ich geschaut hab: Beide laufen mit 60hz. Der eine ist mit Displayport angeschlossen der andere mit DVI.

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich das Ruckeln weg bekomme?

Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

Nimm die Übertaktung runter.


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2016)

Schau Dir die Auslastung der Graka an.
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka der Schuldige
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU der Schuldige.


----------



## Horstinator90 (14. Oktober 2016)

Grad geschaut. 

GPU 99% auslastung
CPU 70% auslastung

Kann doch nicht sein das die 970 so kacke ist.. mit der 280 hatte ich damals überhaupt keine probleme mit 2 bildschirm betrieb


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2016)

Nicht dass Du jetzt aber deutlich mehr FPS mit der Karte hast, und so das ganze System deutlich mehr unter Last steht als vorher?


----------



## Horstinator90 (14. Oktober 2016)

ja fps etc hab ich schon mehr. Aber mich regt es auf das ich nicht mehr Videos kucken kann wenn ich WoW spiele


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2016)

Horstinator90 schrieb:


> ja fps etc hab ich schon mehr.


Hast Du den Takt gesenkt?


----------



## Horstinator90 (14. Oktober 2016)

Nein. Die gpu läuft mit Standardeinstellung 
Und wenn du die CPU meinst hab das ruckeln auch ohne oc bei der CPU 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Oktober 2016)

Wie warm werden CPU und Grafikkarte:
HWiNFO - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools

Laufen viele Prozesse nebenbei im Taskmanager (Strg+Alt+Entf)?
Welcher Grafikkartentreiber ist installiert?
Wie heißt die komplette Hardware?

Welche Lüfter sind wo verbaut?
Steht der PC im Schrank?


----------



## Rwk (16. Oktober 2016)

Schaust du die Videos im Vollbild ?
Welchen Player nutzt du um die Videos abzuspielen ?
Welche Qualität haben die Videos ?
Ruckelt YouTube im Browser auch, wenn WoW daneben läuft ?
Hast du die Priorität deines Players mal höher gesetzt ?


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. Oktober 2016)

Ja Videos schaue ich in Vollbild. Player ist vlc. Qualität ist 720p oder 1080p. Ja youtube ruckelt auch. Priorität hab ich nicht höher angesetzt wie mach ich das?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (17. Oktober 2016)

Ist einen Versuch wert, unter Werkzeuge, Einstellungen, Erweitert - Die Priorität des Prozesses erhöhen.
Einstellungen musst du unten links erweitern mit 'Alle'.

Du kannst auch probieren mal V-Sync global zu deaktivieren, in der Nvidia Steuerung.


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Oktober 2016)

Werde ich nachher mal probieren. Grad geht es schlecht wegen Nachtschicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
Edit:

Getestet leider kein Erfolg


----------



## Dachro (17. August 2018)

Hi.
Ist zwar uralt das Thema, aber für mich gerade aktuell.

Seit dem letzen Patch muss WoW im Fenstermodus gestartet werden. Und nun habe ich genau das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller.
Auf dem zweiten Monitor schaue ich neben dem zocken meist Youtube Videos und diese ruckeln neuerdings extrem wenn ich aktiv im Spiel bin, also das Spielefenster aktiv ist (Der Ton läuft ganz normal).
Klicke ich mit der Maus auf das Chrome Fenster wo das Video abgespielt wird, und auf dem Haupmonitor ist noch das Spiel zu sehen, läuft alles normal. Daher würde ich ausschließen, das es an der Hardware liegt.

Vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee was ich machen könnte, evt die Priorität von Chrome etwas höher setzen ?!

Vielen Dank schon mal.


i7 870, RX480, 8GB RAM, WIN10


edit: Vielleicht hätte ich vorher genauer schauen sollen. Chrome verlangt beim abspielen ca 5% GPU Leistung. Das Spiel lastet im Aktiven zustand 100% aus. Daher wird vermutlich das Ruckeln stammen.
edit2: Habe bei Chrome die Hardwareunterstützung ausgeschaltet. Ruckelt aber immernoch genau wie vorher. Übrigens auch bei der geringsten Videoqualität.


----------



## Rwk (21. August 2018)

Vor dem Patch lief es ganz normal?
Und hast du mal einen anderen Browser probiert?


----------



## Dachro (22. August 2018)

Vor dem Patch lief es ganz normal, da ich stets im Vollbildmodus gespielt habe. Jetzt gibts den Vollbildmodus nicht mehr.

Ich habe mal zum testen das Spiel auf Direcx12 gestellt und jetzt scheint die Videowiedergabe wieder halbwegs vernünftig zu funktionieren. Ganz kurze Ruckler sind manchmal noch dabei, aber es ist akzeptabel.

Was jetzt wie, wann und wo genau damit zusammenhängt weiß ich nicht. Für mich hat sich die Sache somit erledigt.


----------



## zShenix (15. Februar 2021)

Das Thema ist inzwischen schon sehr sehr sehr alt, aber ich hatte das Problem vor ner Minute auch. Also ich habe die Grafik einstellungen im Spiel ein wenig runtergeschraubt. Leider sah das Spiel dann nichtmehr so toll aus aber die Gpu Auslastung ist von 100% auf 60% Gesunken und jetzt laufen die Videos (fast) ohne laggs


----------



## HisN (15. Februar 2021)

Du hast zwei Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Refreshraten.


----------

